# Rand Paul was the only one who didn't applaud Officer Goodman



## DrLove (Feb 13, 2021)

Christ, what a complete dickweed. 

*Twitter Reactions*​​The video footage instantly went viral on Twitter, garnering more than 180,000 views on Twitter, thousands of retweets and hundreds of comments with social media users criticizing the Republican senator over his refusal to applaud Officer Goodman on the senate floor.​​"Rand Paul deserved that ass kicking he got from his neighbor!!!," wrote one user, referring to the 2017 incident, where the senator was attacked by his neighbor during a dispute over their yards.​​"When you see Rand Paul clearly uncomfortable with a public display of respect and appreciation for a black man's actions, you really appreciate just why it was he voted against making Lynching a federal hate crime," commented another. As previously reported, last year, Paul stalled an anti-lynching bill that would make lynching a federal hate crime. The bill was named the Emmett Till Antilynching Act after the 14-year-old black boy who was tortured and killed in 1955 in Mississippi.​​"WTF is wrong with that man? There's seriously something wrong with the guy. He can't even pretend for 30 seconds to show some goddamn gratitude to a guy who saved lives that day," tweeted a third user, while another opined, "He is a sociopath in every sense of the word. Apathetic, unremorseful, unwilling to listen. That he sits in that seat is an abomination."​








						Sen. Rand Paul Slammed After Video Shows Him Refusing to Applaud Capitol Officer Gene Goodman During Standing Ovation
					

The video footage appeared to show the Republican senator refusing to clap for Capitol Officer Gene Goodman during a standing ovation on the Senate floor on Friday.




					www.ibtimes.sg


----------



## pknopp (Feb 13, 2021)

I used to like the guy. Maybe it's not showing the entire thing..................

 Maybe he thinks this is the way to Trump supporters hearts.


----------



## AFrench2 (Feb 13, 2021)

He's a sad, sad man.


----------



## justinacolmena (Feb 13, 2021)

District Law Officers on strike for better pay and working conditions and harsher gun control laws get a standing ovation in U.S. Congress. Damn. Goodman and all his fellow officers should have been promptly disarmed, hauled off the property in handcuffs and court-martialed for sedition and illegal labor mob violence. And which one of Goodman's fellow officers shot Ashli Babbitt in the neck?


----------



## DrLove (Feb 13, 2021)

pknopp said:


> I used to like the guy. Maybe it's not showing the entire thing..................
> 
> *Maybe he thinks this is the way to Trump supporters hearts.*



He'd be right about that with the vast majority of them.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Feb 13, 2021)

I'm not sure why he would act that way.  He probably feels "I don't want to be part of a political agenda for someone".  I'm just spitballing as I don't know the situation and context.

I was listening to a government official from Britain and he also provided a similar response about thanking and congratulating healthcare workers dealing with the pandemic.  He responded in essence, "we've been doing this for months, and I don't want to thank someone, yet again; because government officials are ordering me to".  

He was in the minority, but defiant in his language.


----------



## DrLove (Feb 13, 2021)

shockedcanadian said:


> I'm not sure why he would act that way.  He probably feels "I don't want to be part of a political agenda for someone".  I'm just spitballing as I don't know the situation and context.
> 
> I was listening to a government official from Britain and he also provided a similar response about thanking and congratulating healthcare workers dealing with the pandemic.  He responded in essence, "we've been doing this for months, and I don't want to thank someone, yet again; because government officials are ordering me to".
> 
> He was in the minority, but defiant in his language.



There are dicks across the pond - Who knew?


----------



## Who_Me? (Feb 13, 2021)

Jerk.  Maybe COVID destroyed his brain.


----------



## DrLove (Feb 13, 2021)

Who_Me? said:


> Jerk.  Maybe COVID destroyed his brain.



I'm thinking maybe that neighbor of his that kicked his ass should get a Congressional Gold Medal?


----------



## gipper (Feb 13, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Christ, what a complete dickweed.
> 
> *Twitter Reactions*​​The video footage instantly went viral on Twitter, garnering more than 180,000 views on Twitter, thousands of retweets and hundreds of comments with social media users criticizing the Republican senator over his refusal to applaud Officer Goodman on the senate floor.​​"Rand Paul deserved that ass kicking he got from his neighbor!!!," wrote one user, referring to the 2017 incident, where the senator was attacked by his neighbor during a dispute over their yards.​​"When you see Rand Paul clearly uncomfortable with a public display of respect and appreciation for a black man's actions, you really appreciate just why it was he voted against making Lynching a federal hate crime," commented another. As previously reported, last year, Paul stalled an anti-lynching bill that would make lynching a federal hate crime. The bill was named the Emmett Till Antilynching Act after the 14-year-old black boy who was tortured and killed in 1955 in Mississippi.​​"WTF is wrong with that man? There's seriously something wrong with the guy. He can't even pretend for 30 seconds to show some goddamn gratitude to a guy who saved lives that day," tweeted a third user, while another opined, "He is a sociopath in every sense of the word. Apathetic, unremorseful, unwilling to listen. That he sits in that seat is an abomination."​
> 
> ...


Do Americans really think those protestors at the Capitol would have murdered or physically harmed any Congressional members, had they confronted them?  I kind of doubt it.  Had they been intent on harm, don't you think they would have done more property damage and harmed the officers that they did confront?  

For all this talk of an insurrection, the actions at the Capitol were very mild.


----------



## midcan5 (Feb 13, 2021)

Rand is a coward.  Trump beat him up when they debated. His neighbor beat him up. Now he kowtows to Trump. What a weak insecure buffoon.  Republicans are a sad bunch.  Trump demonstrated that and now they bow to him.


----------



## DrLove (Feb 13, 2021)

gipper said:


> Do Americans really think those protestors at the Capitol would have murdered or physically harmed any Congressional members, had they confronted them?  I kind of doubt it.  Had they been intent on harm, don't you think they would have done more property damage and harmed the officers that they did confront?
> 
> For all this talk of an insurrection, the actions at the Capitol were very mild.



Dude, I can't agree with that. They erected a gallo and chanted HANG MIKE PENCE!! They were looking for Nancy. They brought zip ties, crossbows, guns, ammo, knives, stun guns, stinger whips, bear spray, baseball bats, bombs and 11 molotov cocktails.

"Mild"? Please be real.


----------



## MeBelle (Feb 13, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Who_Me? said:
> 
> 
> > Jerk.  Maybe COVID destroyed his brain.
> ...



Advocating violence - perfect!


----------



## DrLove (Feb 13, 2021)

MeBelle said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Who_Me? said:
> ...



In Rand's case? Most likely appropriate. 
Why do you support dicks who can't find it within themselves to applaud a black officer for saving lives?


----------



## MeBelle (Feb 13, 2021)

DrLove said:


> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...




Why do you support half narratives? 


A 10 second video doesn't show what Rand was doing before he tucked in his tie and sat down.

Incomplete.


----------



## Desperado (Feb 13, 2021)

Just more political theater that Rand wanted no part of.


----------



## gipper (Feb 13, 2021)

DrLove said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Do Americans really think those protestors at the Capitol would have murdered or physically harmed any Congressional members, had they confronted them?  I kind of doubt it.  Had they been intent on harm, don't you think they would have done more property damage and harmed the officers that they did confront?
> ...


Lol. Yet almost no one was harmed and little property damage was incurred. They even walked within the ropes. Really weak for an insurrection.  

Don’t get duped by the establishment.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 13, 2021)

midcan5 said:


> Rand is a coward.  Trump beat him up when they debated. His neighbor beat him up. Now he kowtows to Trump. What a weak insecure buffoon.  Republicans are a sad bunch.  Trump demonstrated that and now they bow to him.


so how is bowing to trump any different from those you bow down too?.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 13, 2021)

DrLove said:


> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


one might ask....why do you support all those dicks you support in DC?......


----------



## DrLove (Feb 13, 2021)

gipper said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Little property damage and "almost no one harmed" with FIVE DEAD? 
A BILLION is likely a lowball estimate and guess who pays -








						U.S. taxpayers to pay Capitol siege tab as government shuns insurance
					

U.S. taxpayers will be on the hook for damage from a mob attack on the U.S. Capitol in Washington on Wednesday because the building and grounds are not insured, industry sources said.




					www.reuters.com
				



Dude, you get today's sticker for cluelessness.


----------



## Rocko (Feb 13, 2021)

Rand Paul is just another fraud. I don’t condone his neighbor taking out a piece of his lung though. There should be no place for that.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 13, 2021)

DrLove said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


and i hear he beat you out by that much...........


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 13, 2021)

Given time, these same progressives will murder your family form being the first to sit down at a State Funeral


----------



## Flash (Feb 13, 2021)

Fuck the asshole Capitol cops that fought against the Patriots that were outraged that the Democrats stole the election with unverified mail in ballots in Democrat controlled swing districts. 

The Patriots were the side of right.

The cops should have joined the Patriots.  In 1775 they would have been the assholes that protected the Crown so piss on them.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 13, 2021)

DrLove said:


> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



Context is just another way of saying "we're caught red-handed"


----------



## initforme (Feb 13, 2021)

The cops should strike for more pay.   To put up with idiots every day all day for their pay is pathetic.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Feb 13, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Christ, what a complete dickweed.
> 
> *Twitter Reactions*​​The video footage instantly went viral on Twitter, garnering more than 180,000 views on Twitter, thousands of retweets and hundreds of comments with social media users criticizing the Republican senator over his refusal to applaud Officer Goodman on the senate floor.​​"Rand Paul deserved that ass kicking he got from his neighbor!!!," wrote one user, referring to the 2017 incident, where the senator was attacked by his neighbor during a dispute over their yards.​​"When you see Rand Paul clearly uncomfortable with a public display of respect and appreciation for a black man's actions, you really appreciate just why it was he voted against making Lynching a federal hate crime," commented another. As previously reported, last year, Paul stalled an anti-lynching bill that would make lynching a federal hate crime. The bill was named the Emmett Till Antilynching Act after the 14-year-old black boy who was tortured and killed in 1955 in Mississippi.​​"WTF is wrong with that man? There's seriously something wrong with the guy. He can't even pretend for 30 seconds to show some goddamn gratitude to a guy who saved lives that day," tweeted a third user, while another opined, "He is a sociopath in every sense of the word. Apathetic, unremorseful, unwilling to listen. That he sits in that seat is an abomination."​
> 
> ...



Yeah, he's a piece of shit, and there's really no illusion about that to sane people. Most of us definitely got it, and thank you for your thread.


----------



## gipper (Feb 13, 2021)

DrLove said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


Still not much of an insurrection, wouldn’t you agree?  If you look up the definition of insurrection, you’ll find it means a violent uprising against government.


----------



## DrLove (Feb 13, 2021)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Context is just another way of saying "we're caught red-handed"



Nope, "context" means that inappropriate context should be frowned upon by responsible adults.


----------



## DrLove (Feb 13, 2021)

gipper said:


> Still not much of an insurrection, wouldn’t you agree?  If you look up the definition of insurrection, you’ll find it means a violent uprising against government.



We came a pubic hair away from a TOTAL catastrophe. Had Pence & Pelosi been murdered, guess what would have happened? Yep - An excuse for martial law *WAS* Donald's plan.

And yes, this WAS a violent uprising against our government. Why would you disagree?


----------



## gipper (Feb 13, 2021)

DrLove said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Still not much of an insurrection, wouldn’t you agree?  If you look up the definition of insurrection, you’ll find it means a violent uprising against government.
> ...


Lol. Duped.

If they were intent on overthrowing the government, don’t you think they would have made an armed attack, killing all who opposed them and taken possession of the Capitol?

Hell nearly all the protesters left the capitol peacefully.


----------



## DrLove (Feb 13, 2021)

Rocko said:


> Rand Paul is just another fraud. I don’t condone his neighbor taking out a piece of his lung though. There should be no place for that.



There is never an excuse for violence.


----------



## gipper (Feb 13, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Rand Paul is just another fraud. I don’t condone his neighbor taking out a piece of his lung though. There should be no place for that.
> ...


Sure there is. You try to harm me and mine, I’ll get violent.


----------



## DrLove (Feb 13, 2021)

gipper said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



As I have ATTEMPTED to explain - this WAS an armed attack and we dodged a bullet.
That you don't see it is kinda sad.


----------



## gipper (Feb 13, 2021)

DrLove said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


Again as I’ve tried to tell you, it wasn’t an insurrection. Where are all the dead and wounded?  

The cop who murdered Ashli Babbitt in cold blood, hasn’t been charged and the msm has refused to name him. Strange no?


----------



## DrLove (Feb 13, 2021)

gipper said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...



I'll stick with my original statement. There is NEVER an excuse for violence.
Ashli Babbitt attempted to crawl through a busted out window.
Cop had a VERY good reason to kill her because his life was in danger -
Therefore it was SHE who instigated and was responsible for that particular violence. She had NO excuse. 
I'll say the same thing if I ever have to blow some Trump Dumpster away after they bust out my windows and I blow them away with my Glock.


----------



## gipper (Feb 13, 2021)

DrLove said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


Wrong. You lied. You are fully for violence, as long as it’s committed by the state.

Sick fuck!


----------



## DrLove (Feb 13, 2021)

gipper said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Nope, I would say the same if Breonna Taylor's BF had blown away the cop who killed her after their bogus search warrant.


----------



## gipper (Feb 13, 2021)

DrLove said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


LIAR!  You stated above there is no excuse for violence then within a few minutes, stated Ashli deserved death.

Sick fuck!


----------



## DrLove (Feb 13, 2021)

gipper said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



You're not paying a bit of attention. There is no excuse for INSTIGATING violence.
_*Yes, I could have made that clearer ..._
If you bust out my windows in an attempted home invasion ...
Guess who's gonna die?


----------



## gipper (Feb 13, 2021)

DrLove said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


Oh please. There were cops at the door, blocking access. They suddenly leave allowing the protesters to bash the doors. The women was at the door with many other protesters.  She wasn’t even doing nearly as much to break down the doors as others. The cop kills her, but doesn’t shoot anyone else. The protesters were still at the door. Why was she the only one murdered?  Why is the cop not charged?  Why do we not know his name?


----------



## gipper (Feb 13, 2021)

DrLove said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


Watch the video. That way you won’t continue to be dumb.


----------



## DrLove (Feb 13, 2021)

gipper said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Personally, I'd have mowed a few down at every entrance. Donald's mob would have turned tail - GUARANTEED


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Feb 13, 2021)

gipper said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



To be clear, a bunch of Cult45 MAGAfags stormed the steps of the Nation's Capitol, right? Can you at least agree video evidence exists? These mental midgets are on camera stating they were instructed personally by the *pResident to 'stop the steal' of an election that he fraudulently claimed was 'rigged, and thus incited his sheep to try and overturn the result of the vote confirmation even though some of these Cult45 shitpiles don't, or *can't even vote** (*Hint: felons), right?. They breached the Capitol building, ain't that right? They even vandalized the Capitol building with their own feces. Did that shit actually happen, or do you believe that just a fake media false flag?

So, do you still believe this was not a 'violent uprising against government', or will you shut the fuck up about your partisan butthurt for five fucking minutes? Personally, I don't think you have the capacity to make good choices.


----------



## Rigby5 (May 25, 2021)

DrLove said:


> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



Since he stood up, we don't really know what was going one.
If ribs are not healed yet, you are not suppose to do things like clap.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 25, 2021)

DeSantis/Rand Paul 2024


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 25, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Christ, what a complete dickweed.
> 
> *Twitter Reactions*​​The video footage instantly went viral on Twitter, garnering more than 180,000 views on Twitter, thousands of retweets and hundreds of comments with social media users criticizing the Republican senator over his refusal to applaud Officer Goodman on the senate floor.​​"Rand Paul deserved that ass kicking he got from his neighbor!!!," wrote one user, referring to the 2017 incident, where the senator was attacked by his neighbor during a dispute over their yards.​​"When you see Rand Paul clearly uncomfortable with a public display of respect and appreciation for a black man's actions, you really appreciate just why it was he voted against making Lynching a federal hate crime," commented another. As previously reported, last year, Paul stalled an anti-lynching bill that would make lynching a federal hate crime. The bill was named the Emmett Till Antilynching Act after the 14-year-old black boy who was tortured and killed in 1955 in Mississippi.​​"WTF is wrong with that man? There's seriously something wrong with the guy. He can't even pretend for 30 seconds to show some goddamn gratitude to a guy who saved lives that day," tweeted a third user, while another opined, "He is a sociopath in every sense of the word. Apathetic, unremorseful, unwilling to listen. That he sits in that seat is an abomination."​
> 
> ...


Oh, SHIT!!!!  Where are my pearls?  I desperately need to clutch them.


----------



## lantern2814 (May 25, 2021)

DrLove said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Do Americans really think those protestors at the Capitol would have murdered or physically harmed any Congressional members, had they confronted them?  I kind of doubt it.  Had they been intent on harm, don't you think they would have done more property damage and harmed the officers that they did confront?
> ...


By YOUR sides definition this was a peaceful protest. No guns confiscated per the FBI director UNDER OATH.  The zip ties were found INSIDE the Capitol. Not brought in. By all means continue to live in your TDS fueled fever realm.


----------



## lantern2814 (May 25, 2021)

DrLove said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


A BILLION in damage? Not even close. Five dead? Only ONE died in that protest. Ashlii Babbitt who was murdered. Her family is suing for $10 million plus. And will win since her death was officially labelled a homicide. Every other death was from natural causes. Seems you are the clueless one. Oh wait, you just outright lie daily


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 25, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Christ, what a complete dickweed.
> 
> *Twitter Reactions*​​The video footage instantly went viral on Twitter, garnering more than 180,000 views on Twitter, thousands of retweets and hundreds of comments with social media users criticizing the Republican senator over his refusal to applaud Officer Goodman on the senate floor.​​"Rand Paul deserved that ass kicking he got from his neighbor!!!," wrote one user, referring to the 2017 incident, where the senator was attacked by his neighbor during a dispute over their yards.​​"When you see Rand Paul clearly uncomfortable with a public display of respect and appreciation for a black man's actions, you really appreciate just why it was he voted against making Lynching a federal hate crime," commented another. As previously reported, last year, Paul stalled an anti-lynching bill that would make lynching a federal hate crime. The bill was named the Emmett Till Antilynching Act after the 14-year-old black boy who was tortured and killed in 1955 in Mississippi.​​"WTF is wrong with that man? There's seriously something wrong with the guy. He can't even pretend for 30 seconds to show some goddamn gratitude to a guy who saved lives that day," tweeted a third user, while another opined, "He is a sociopath in every sense of the word. Apathetic, unremorseful, unwilling to listen. That he sits in that seat is an abomination."​
> 
> ...


----------



## DrLove (May 25, 2021)

lantern2814 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Edjumukate yerself Goober. 

*Homicide* is a *legal* term for any killing of a human being by another human being. *Homicide* itself is not necessarily a crime—for instance, a *justifiable* killing of a suspect by the police or a killing in self-defense. *Murder* and *manslaughter* fall under the category of unlawful *homicides*.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (May 26, 2021)

Desperado said:


> Just more political theater that Rand wanted no part of.


I thought Republicans fully supported LE, I guess that is only LE that is roughing up black folks and those whom you claim are Leftist.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 26, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > Just more political theater that Rand wanted no part of.
> ...


That's right.  They have to keep you blackies down.  It's that black skin.  You should get rid of it.  Don't change ANYTHING else.


----------



## Lesh (May 26, 2021)

gipper said:


> Do Americans really think those protestors at the Capitol would have murdered or physically harmed any Congressional members, had they confronted them? I kind of doubt it. Had they been intent on harm, don't you think they would have done more property damage and harmed the officers that they did confront?


In a New York minute.

And what...140 LEOs injured isn't enough for you?


----------



## gipper (May 26, 2021)

Lesh said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Do Americans really think those protestors at the Capitol would have murdered or physically harmed any Congressional members, had they confronted them? I kind of doubt it. Had they been intent on harm, don't you think they would have done more property damage and harmed the officers that they did confront?
> ...


Don’t twist my words. It wasn’t an insurrection. If you think it was, you’re a dupe.


----------



## Lesh (May 26, 2021)

Had they been intent on harm, don't you think they would have done more property damage and* harmed the officers that they did confront?

Those ARE your words.

140 LEOs were harmed. Dozens hospitalized*


----------



## lantern2814 (May 26, 2021)

DrLove said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


Hey dumbfuck, that word homicide opens the door for the lawsuit. Nowhere in the report does it say “justifiable” idiot. Now go educate yourself you Stage 4 TDS suffering prick.


----------



## jknowgood (May 26, 2021)

DrLove said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Do Americans really think those protestors at the Capitol would have murdered or physically harmed any Congressional members, had they confronted them?  I kind of doubt it.  Had they been intent on harm, don't you think they would have done more property damage and harmed the officers that they did confront?
> ...


Yet the report says there were no guns. You're an idiot.


----------



## jknowgood (May 26, 2021)

DrLove said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Still not much of an insurrection, wouldn’t you agree?  If you look up the definition of insurrection, you’ll find it means a violent uprising against government.
> ...


Pelosi needs to be hung for her treasonous ways.


----------



## DrLove (May 26, 2021)

jknowgood said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


That’s a threat jknownothing. Ya might wanna be a tad more conscious of the crap ya post online.


----------



## DrLove (May 26, 2021)

jknowgood said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


You think guns are the only things that meet the definition of “weapon”?
That makes you the idiot. 

1: something (such as a club, knife, or gun) used to injure, defeat, or destroy

2: a means of contending against another


----------



## DrLove (May 26, 2021)

lantern2814 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > lantern2814 said:
> ...


Hey shit-fer-brains. “Justifiable” is not EVER something determined by a coroner. 
But good luck asshole. Yer gonna need it!


----------



## Dana7360 (May 26, 2021)

DrLove said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...





It's weird.

When it comes to passing safety laws in regard to weapons, when it comes to mass shootings, the conservatives say that anything can be a weapon. They bring out the stats on knife violence and death in Europe. They say that because anything can be a weapon should we outlaw and regulate them too?

Yet when it comes to the insurrection and attack on our capitol on January 6th, the only weapon is a gun. Nothing else is and can be used as a weapon. 

These people flip flop on everything depending on the situation and their convenience. 

It's disgusting.


----------



## jknowgood (May 26, 2021)

DrLove said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


Lol, I said needs to be, I mean I don't have a picture of me holding a bloody decapitated head of hers. That would be one of your own, remember?


----------



## jknowgood (May 26, 2021)

DrLove said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


You mean like molotov cocktails those peaceful protestors used trying to burn the police department down with. While the officers were inside? Lol, you're an idiot.


----------



## jknowgood (May 26, 2021)

Dana7360 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


The fire extinguisher was a weapon. Oh, I forgot the liberal media just made that one up.


----------



## Penelope (May 26, 2021)

He's despicable in all ways.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 26, 2021)

AFrench2 said:


> He's a sad, sad man.


So says the biases dem child.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 26, 2021)

Penelope said:


> He's despicable in all ways.


Whatever you say biased dem troll America hater.


----------



## Death Angel (May 26, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Christ, what a complete dickweed.
> 
> *Twitter Reactions*​​The video footage instantly went viral on Twitter, garnering more than 180,000 views on Twitter, thousands of retweets and hundreds of comments with social media users criticizing the Republican senator over his refusal to applaud Officer Goodman on the senate floor.​​"Rand Paul deserved that ass kicking he got from his neighbor!!!," wrote one user, referring to the 2017 incident, where the senator was attacked by his neighbor during a dispute over their yards.​​"When you see Rand Paul clearly uncomfortable with a public display of respect and appreciation for a black man's actions, you really appreciate just why it was he voted against making Lynching a federal hate crime," commented another. As previously reported, last year, Paul stalled an anti-lynching bill that would make lynching a federal hate crime. The bill was named the Emmett Till Antilynching Act after the 14-year-old black boy who was tortured and killed in 1955 in Mississippi.​​"WTF is wrong with that man? There's seriously something wrong with the guy. He can't even pretend for 30 seconds to show some goddamn gratitude to a guy who saved lives that day," tweeted a third user, while another opined, "He is a sociopath in every sense of the word. Apathetic, unremorseful, unwilling to listen. That he sits in that seat is an abomination."​
> 
> ...


So WHO is this guy they are all supposed to worship?  The usual leftist trash are upset vs Rand Paul.  Something tells me to side with Rand


----------



## Death Angel (May 26, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Who_Me? said:
> 
> 
> > Jerk.  Maybe COVID destroyed his brain.
> ...


So you support  VIOLENCE against a senator


----------



## Death Angel (May 26, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Christ, what a complete dickweed.
> ...


Ok, I read the article.

Forgive me that I dont give a damn.

I stand with Rand!


----------



## DrLove (May 26, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Who_Me? said:
> ...


Yes! His neighbor kicked his pussy ass


----------



## Death Angel (May 26, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


So you support ASSAULTING congressmen.

Now tell us what your problem with January 6 was, again


----------



## DrLove (May 26, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


Yes, I support clowns getting a bloody nose or black eye.
Particularly sweet in AquaBuddha’s case -
Had he been MY neighbor?
Don’t go there


----------



## lantern2814 (May 26, 2021)

DrLove said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


THAT sounds like a threat. You’ve been reported. Hey asshole, Babitt’s family  will get rich after the lawsuit win. Where did i state the coroner said that asshole? The word never appeared. Fact dumbfuck. But you don’t like facts.


----------



## DrLove (May 26, 2021)

lantern2814 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > lantern2814 said:
> ...


Awww poor lil Trumpflake.  
Threat? Lol! I wished you and your Pathetic ilk good luck with your Q-Kook lawsuit.
I feel bad for her family, but worse for her stupidity.


----------



## lantern2814 (May 26, 2021)

DrLove said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


AWW poor little illiterate asshole. I am not a party to any lawsuit dumbfuck. Your pathetic deflection to the letter Q proves how pathetic your argument is (you have none but oh well.....) Denigrating a veteran again you piece of shit.


----------



## bodecea (May 26, 2021)

DrLove said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


Con-grats on being reported................it's a true badge of honor.


----------



## DrLove (May 26, 2021)

lantern2814 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > lantern2814 said:
> ...


I denigrated one vet for her stupidity.
Captain Bone Spurs denigrated hundreds of thousands


----------



## MadChemist (May 26, 2021)

AFrench2 said:


> He's a sad, sad man.



He's a U.S. Senator and a doctor.

You're a fat undergraduate living at home.


----------



## MadChemist (May 26, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Who_Me? said:
> 
> 
> > Jerk.  Maybe COVID destroyed his brain.
> ...



Why don't you go give it to him.

He might need to sell it as he's been ordered to pay about 600K to Paul.


----------



## DrLove (May 26, 2021)

MadChemist said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Who_Me? said:
> ...


Doesn’t appear that money made Rand even slightly less of a dick.


----------



## MadChemist (May 26, 2021)

DrLove said:


> MadChemist said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



We know you are obsessed with dicks.

Paul is better than anything the left has to offer.


----------



## Turtlesoup (May 26, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Christ, what a complete dickweed.
> 
> *Twitter Reactions*​​The video footage instantly went viral on Twitter, garnering more than 180,000 views on Twitter, thousands of retweets and hundreds of comments with social media users criticizing the Republican senator over his refusal to applaud Officer Goodman on the senate floor.​​"Rand Paul deserved that ass kicking he got from his neighbor!!!," wrote one user, referring to the 2017 incident, where the senator was attacked by his neighbor during a dispute over their yards.​​"When you see Rand Paul clearly uncomfortable with a public display of respect and appreciation for a black man's actions, you really appreciate just why it was he voted against making Lynching a federal hate crime," commented another. As previously reported, last year, Paul stalled an anti-lynching bill that would make lynching a federal hate crime. The bill was named the Emmett Till Antilynching Act after the 14-year-old black boy who was tortured and killed in 1955 in Mississippi.​​"WTF is wrong with that man? There's seriously something wrong with the guy. He can't even pretend for 30 seconds to show some goddamn gratitude to a guy who saved lives that day," tweeted a third user, while another opined, "He is a sociopath in every sense of the word. Apathetic, unremorseful, unwilling to listen. That he sits in that seat is an abomination."​
> 
> ...



Emmett Till?   You mean the out of control thug who was sexually harassing a shopkeepers wife after bragging to his friends that he got white women all the time and that he was going to get her as well?  That emmett Till?  

Maybe Paul is smarter than you and know who and what Till really was...


----------



## MadChemist (May 26, 2021)

Paul is being applauded by many.

The capitol police get an ovation for shooting an unarmed woman.

Brilliant.


----------



## bodecea (May 26, 2021)

MadChemist said:


> Paul is being applauded by many.
> 
> The capitol police get an ovation for shooting an unarmed woman.
> 
> Brilliant.


Yes...and the Capitol police DESERVED that standing ovation.


----------



## MadChemist (May 26, 2021)

bodecea said:


> MadChemist said:
> 
> 
> > Paul is being applauded by many.
> ...



What they deserve is to be fired, tried and hung.


----------



## lantern2814 (May 27, 2021)

bodecea said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > lantern2814 said:
> ...


Pretty sure you got badges for just breathing.


----------



## lantern2814 (May 27, 2021)

DrLove said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


Poor baby. That Atlantic story was 100% debunked long ago. Do try to keep up. Stage 4 TDS at it’s “finest”


----------



## DrLove (May 27, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Christ, what a complete dickweed.
> ...


Debunked 50 years ago loon


----------



## bodecea (May 27, 2021)

MadChemist said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > MadChemist said:
> ...


Go right ahead and try....like your thug compadres tried on Jan 6th.


----------



## bodecea (May 27, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Christ, what a complete dickweed.
> ...


Emmitt Till was a young boy who didn't know the Jim Crow "rules" of the South and didn't realize just how dangerous whitey rightie thugs could be.


----------



## OldLady (May 27, 2021)

Who's Officer Goodman?


----------



## bodecea (May 27, 2021)

OldLady said:


> Who's Officer Goodman?


He's the hero Capitol police officer who lead the Jan 6th thugs away from the Representatives and Senators trying to get away.


----------



## OldLady (May 27, 2021)

bodecea said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Who's Officer Goodman?
> ...


Oh, him!  That was brave!


----------



## OldLady (May 27, 2021)

OldLady said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Why did Rand Paul refuse to honor him?


----------



## bodecea (May 27, 2021)

OldLady said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Take your guesses.


----------



## OldLady (May 27, 2021)

bodecea said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


I don't have a clue!  Oppositional Defiant Disorder?  So on the side of the 'Patriots' that anyone who interfered with them is a bad guy?


----------



## Turtlesoup (May 27, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


You lie a lot.    Tills own friends testified that the yankee thug just sent to the south after again getting into some legal trouble up north, Till, that he was bragging that he got white women all the time before even going into the store.    To which, his black friends started laughing at  his stupid ass.  To prove his friends wrong, Till set his sites on the shopkeepers wife--an easy mark since she was at work in the store.   Till sexually harassed her to prove to his friends that he could get white women and didn't take no for an answer.    The victim, the woman, told her husband and her brother in law, to which they treated Till as they would have any man who sexually attacked one of their wives.   They killed him, but he had it coming.   If Till would have survived, he would have simply went on to commit other crimes till he was dead or locked up.   

Now we got a bunch dumb asses who want to make this out of control thug a hero and tell made up stories of him being a wee innocent victim of the WHITE man even though he dindn't do nuffin as is the case of most all of these stupid supposed race victim heros.  It is mostly all made up bullshit from Till to Floyd.   Idiots want to make criminals and attackers of others the victims when they clearly aren't.


----------



## DrLove (May 27, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...


Stop lying - Assuming that is possible  








						Woman who triggered 1955 Emmett Till murder lied about harassment
					

The white woman who testified black boy Emmitt Till had physically and verbally harassed her, resulting in the boy's brutal murder, has confessed she lied.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## bodecea (May 27, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


You can tell the deep seated, hard-core racists.   They can't even admit that Emmitt Till was an innocent boy who was lynched by whitey rightie thugs.


----------



## MadChemist (May 27, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



Right over your tiny head.


----------



## Death Angel (May 27, 2021)

Dana7360 said:


> Yet when it comes to the insurrection and attack on our capitol on January 6th


Can you show the class where ANYONE has been charged with "insurrection"???


----------



## Natural Citizen (May 28, 2021)

Rocko said:


> Rand Paul is just another fraud.



Heh heh. Keep right on thinking that.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 28, 2021)

MadChemist said:


> AFrench2 said:
> 
> 
> > He's a sad, sad man.
> ...


              

the UNDERSTATEMENT of the century.

Heh heh. Keep right on thinking that.

Rocko is desperate throwing a hail mary.


----------



## bodecea (May 28, 2021)

MadChemist said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...


You think so, eh?


----------



## MadChemist (May 30, 2021)

DrLove said:


> MadChemist said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



And apparently nobody is paying you to be one either......but that hasn't stopped you.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 30, 2021)

MadChemist said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > MadChemist said:
> ...


Dude that is totally false,it’s so obviously he is a paid shill for Langley.


----------



## Leo123 (May 30, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Christ, what a complete dickweed.
> 
> *Twitter Reactions*​​The video footage instantly went viral on Twitter, garnering more than 180,000 views on Twitter, thousands of retweets and hundreds of comments with social media users criticizing the Republican senator over his refusal to applaud Officer Goodman on the senate floor.​​"Rand Paul deserved that ass kicking he got from his neighbor!!!," wrote one user, referring to the 2017 incident, where the senator was attacked by his neighbor during a dispute over their yards.​​"When you see Rand Paul clearly uncomfortable with a public display of respect and appreciation for a black man's actions, you really appreciate just why it was he voted against making Lynching a federal hate crime," commented another. As previously reported, last year, Paul stalled an anti-lynching bill that would make lynching a federal hate crime. The bill was named the Emmett Till Antilynching Act after the 14-year-old black boy who was tortured and killed in 1955 in Mississippi.​​"WTF is wrong with that man? There's seriously something wrong with the guy. He can't even pretend for 30 seconds to show some goddamn gratitude to a guy who saved lives that day," tweeted a third user, while another opined, "He is a sociopath in every sense of the word. Apathetic, unremorseful, unwilling to listen. That he sits in that seat is an abomination."​
> 
> ...


Bullshit story.


----------



## Pkultra (May 30, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Christ, what a complete dickweed.
> 
> *Twitter Reactions*​​The video footage instantly went viral on Twitter, garnering more than 180,000 views on Twitter, thousands of retweets and hundreds of comments with social media users criticizing the Republican senator over his refusal to applaud Officer Goodman on the senate floor.​​"Rand Paul deserved that ass kicking he got from his neighbor!!!," wrote one user, referring to the 2017 incident, where the senator was attacked by his neighbor during a dispute over their yards.​​"When you see Rand Paul clearly uncomfortable with a public display of respect and appreciation for a black man's actions, you really appreciate just why it was he voted against making Lynching a federal hate crime," commented another. As previously reported, last year, Paul stalled an anti-lynching bill that would make lynching a federal hate crime. The bill was named the Emmett Till Antilynching Act after the 14-year-old black boy who was tortured and killed in 1955 in Mississippi.​​"WTF is wrong with that man? There's seriously something wrong with the guy. He can't even pretend for 30 seconds to show some goddamn gratitude to a guy who saved lives that day," tweeted a third user, while another opined, "He is a sociopath in every sense of the word. Apathetic, unremorseful, unwilling to listen. That he sits in that seat is an abomination."​
> 
> ...


If this guy didn't think that we funded gain-of-function research at the Wuhan lab, I would think he's a douche for not applauding....


----------



## Pkultra (May 30, 2021)

Leo123 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Christ, what a complete dickweed.
> ...





AFrench2 said:


> He's a sad, sad man.


Maybe his hands are sore from slapping Fauci in the face too many times


----------



## DrLove (May 30, 2021)

Pkultra said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



Poor newbie Pukey .. Failing bigly in grand unveil!!


----------



## Clipper (Jun 1, 2021)

MeBelle said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle said:
> ...


Considering Paul's record in the Senate & his behaviour beforehand , an additional 10 second video is just further evidence to prove that Rand Paul is a first class asshole.


----------



## DrLove (Jun 1, 2021)

Clipper said:


> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


First class asshole, and certifiable KOOK!


----------



## otto105 (Jun 5, 2021)

justinacolmena said:


> District Law Officers on strike for better pay and working conditions and harsher gun control laws get a standing ovation in U.S. Congress. Damn. Goodman and all his fellow officers should have been promptly disarmed, hauled off the property in handcuffs and court-martialed for sedition and illegal labor mob violence. And which one of Goodman's fellow officers shot Ashli Babbitt in the neck?


The bitch disobeyed police orders.

They should have knelt on her neck for 9:29 minutes.


----------

